# The witcher 3



## Fried_chicken (May 14, 2015)

So they're bringing this out for both Xbox one and the ps4, I've always been a playstation guy, and seeing as the previous games have been xbox exclusive, just wondering if its necessary to have played them first to be able to enjoy and understand this one? 
Obviously it's not out yet so it's just speculation at the moment I guess 

Either way, looks good though


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2015)

The previous games were not xbox exclusive, they were ported to xbox from PC.

It's probably going to be completely different in terms of gameplay to the first 2 (they were different from each other in terms of gameplay/combat etc).  In terms of story? Hard to say, #2 didn't require you to have played #1 in order to understand what was going on.   They both have great stories though.

If you are going into #3 from scratch I would say look up who the main characters are up to this point, do it on wikipedia or the CDProjektRed site though as I suspect there is some truly terrifying fan fiction out there.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2015)

Someone is going to have to post a review here - with a large major works bill outstanding and my OH's PC needing a new MB, I am (sadly) not going to be able to buy this for a while.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 18, 2015)

I was going to get it, but I think it's likely that my iMac running Boot Camp is not going to cope with the hardware requirements.


----------



## Fried_chicken (May 20, 2015)

Exclusive to Microsoft as it were, either way not the playstation. 
I'm going to get it anyway after the research (thanks btw  ) 
But yeah somebody please review


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2015)

Got it free with a new card, its very impressive, but the foliage is terrible, its looks like 'sprites' from the late 90's, lots of people are posting about it.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2015)

treelover said:


> Got it free with a new card, its very impressive, but the foliage is terrible, its looks like 'sprites' from the late 90's, lots of people are posting about it.



I can imagine the devs sitting at their desks, head in hands, lamenting that they produced this great game and huge game with loads of quests, but people were upset beyond measure about the foliage


----------



## treelover (May 24, 2015)

Yes, I see your point, its a majestic game, but the 'foliage' issue is an immersion breaker at times, when you get it, you may agree.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2015)

played about 6-8 hours of it, its very pretty and very absorbing and i seem to be enjoying it more than Skyrim just but wandering about and doing  secondary quests which in themselves are excellent. I have a feeling this is going to keep me busy for a while


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2015)

I got this last weekend and am really enjoying it so far. It has itss faults - plenty of standard RPG cliche's present and correct, to the point of being a bit cringy at times. Combat isn't great IMO although better than in some similar games. Half the characters sound like they've been voiced by Peter Serafinovitz doing his best Duane Benzie.

What makes it though is that the quests are much more developed than most RPGs. So far no 'walk to place A, kill featureless baddie B/pick up item C, collect reward D' type quests, they all have some form of plot or at least partly developed NPC.


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2015)

Am playing this at the moment too... just wandering around mainly.. am upto main quest storyline of searching for Dandelion, not really playing Gwent much yet, trying to get some new armour and testing new hairstyles.

I'm liking the game, so far the best bits have been the Crones of Crookback Bog and I absolutely adore the Pellar... any man who can pull off wearing a necklace of chickens feet is cool by my standards.. ;P


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been putting in an unhealthy amount of hours on this this week. It's by far the best game of its type that I've ever played - definitely better than Skyrim for me. There's next to nothing in it that comes across like lazy time filler - even the very short quests or little incidents that it throws in there are well developed. If I had a criticism it's that as I'm getting to higher levels it is getting a little bit unbalanced in combat now a lot of the time - the higher level monsters are still hard but I can carve through crowds of soldiers a bit too easily. And a couple of unnecessary bits of sexual violence/prostitute tropes.  Otherwise I think it's fantastic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree with everything you've said , I'm now level 33 into the 3rd act of the story but still have loads of places to explore I'm completely hooked which is a good thing considering Arkham knight is unplayable on my pc at the sec lol


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2015)

Just upgraded my aging but still capable PC for this. I can't be trusted with money.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2015)

Seriously. I just sold my PS4 and now I've spent £500 on mobo/cup/ram/gfx. Silly boy.  I have been a massive Witcher fan since the first game, mind.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good lad , I sold my ps 4 ages ago , haven't looked back , but like you I'm a fool with money , I'm getting. Gtx780 ti on Monday so I can play this and gta v on max am also thinking about getting a 4k telly as a monitor....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2015)

Man, I've missed tinkering about with PCs. I'm  going to mourn all this when everything's gone the way of Apple and everything is fixed. Long live building stuff of your own. 

I enjoy the mucking about and problem solving more than the games, I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 26, 2015)

I made a hobby of doing just that into a wicked job, eventually


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2015)

That's basically how I started work. I miss it. Been at it six hours now and the fucker still isn't working properly. Windows 8 isn't liking my PCI wireless card or the usb wireless adapter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 26, 2015)

That's cos it's window 8 , use win 7 for a month then upgrade to windows 10


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2015)

All sorted. Hurrah! Now I just have to wait for everything to download.

FWIW, AMD Radeon R9 380, 8GB DDR3 2400mhz, i5 4690k, 512GB SSD.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 27, 2015)

have fun


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2015)

I've sort of finished this game, I put it around 50hrs.. it was very well made but not as epic as Mass Effect, I may go back and do a few more side quests in Skellige as I love that place, but will probably wait until the expansion that's coming out later in the year.

Now playing the Witcher 2 which seems a lot harder but the characters are more interesting...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 23, 2015)

ive just finished the main story line and loved it , just trying to discover all the undiscovered bits

Like you im about to play the witcher 2 as i bought it in the steam sale a couple of years ago but never got around to playing it


----------



## moon (Sep 3, 2015)

One of the Crones of Crookback bog was designed to trigger Trypophobia in people, a fear of holes due to what might be lurking in them.
Most probably modelled on a Lotus seed pod


----------



## moon (Oct 15, 2015)

The Witcher 3 expansion has an added tax man who pays you a visit if you exploited the White Orchard killing cows, meditating, then killing more cows for their hides.. I did this loads..
Witcher 3 Hearts of Stone adds Taxman to sting money exploiters


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2015)

God damn

i installed WIII and even though i'm onl;y a few min in i'm 50?50 on this one.  I kinda know the story is epic  and i'm kinda loving  what i have seen so far  but	 i['m a huge anime fan...  so i watch anime  with japanese audio  and english  subs.  i get the best of  fantastic  seiyuu who know the character archetypes and can really  bring life to these  fictionalised characters.   

i got into this game  and felt the defult  english voice actors  where a bit too ren fair

so i thought to swich  back to polixh lanuage with eng subs  like in anime

except  those are..... not   great.	  geralt's actor  is ok and  at the verly least  doesn't sound like the goddamn batman  but  everyone elsr kinda sounds shit


i am caught between a rock and a heard place


i am almost tempted to get a japanese audio   due to my   combined cultural familiarity  and   cultural isolation


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2015)

also   MoS  has so sold me on this game

Geralt's theme


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2015)

Ciri's theme



This sold me on TW3


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been playing the game on and off between bursts of Fallout 4 and ESO, and just got up to the bit with the crones that moon mentioned above ^ dear fucking god they are freaky!  Came straight here to post about it.

I absolutely love the game, so far at least it's been the best game I've played in ages and well deserves the awards it's won.  One thing I've enjoyed throughout the series is the focus on plot, dialogue, and lengthy exposition.  Also the art style and graphics of #2 and #3 I love (very detailed yet not photo-realistic, reminds me of an oil painting). 

This episode also excels at creating a wonderful atmosphere throughout, whether it is a candlelit indoor scene, or something designed to make your hair stand on end like the dialogue scene with those crones, music ties in excellently at every point too and really draws you in.  Combat is far better in this one than the previous games and they've thankfully ditched the QTEs that riddled #2, and the open world thing is pretty good in terms of places, good loot, and quests to discover.  UI, inventory management, and crafting are a bit of a pain, but it doesn't detract from the overall experience.

My favourite game in a long time


----------



## moon (Dec 10, 2015)

It's a very well crafted game and stunning to look at, I find myself looking at stitching details in the clothing and leather work, the details in characters faces etc etc loads.
The sound design is also amazing and gives a real sense of immersion, from the sound of wind blowing over grassland, the cracking of logs in a fire, the sound of dogs playing in the background. It all seems so... real 
Its the kind of game that makes me want to live in a world like that, with things made out of wood, metal, leather and plant fibers


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2015)

Epona said:


> I've been playing the game on and off between bursts of Fallout 4 and ESO, and just got up to the bit with the crones that moon mentioned above ^ dear fucking god they are freaky!  Came straight here to post about it.
> 
> I absolutely love the game, so far at least it's been the best game I've played in ages and well deserves the awards it's won.  One thing I've enjoyed throughout the series is the focus on plot, dialogue, and lengthy exposition.  Also the art style and graphics of #2 and #3 I love (very detailed yet not photo-realistic, reminds me of an oil painting).
> 
> ...



Yes, even though I've been putting serious amounts of hours into Fallout 4 I still think this is the best game I've played this year. I've been surprised it hasn't had more love on here.


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes, even though I've been putting serious amounts of hours into Fallout 4 I still think this is the best game I've played this year. I've been surprised it hasn't had more love on here.



I suspect for some of the same reasons I really like it, a lot of gamers find long cutscenes and conversations boring


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

UGH, bloody wraiths!  Why can I not fight the things (at least not the boss level noonwraith/nightwraith ones)?  I use Yrden to try to stop them going discorporeal but they always seem to dodge out of it.  I have enhanced Specter Oil, is that the right oil to use against them?  Any other tips?

I'm level 17 and still struggling with a level 10 contract involving a nightwraith, I know I'm going to get no xp from it at this point, but it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

*Geralt stumbles back into the village as the sun is rising.  He look exhausted and his face is splattered with blood.  His own blood.  He staggers towards the village Eolderman, head bowed.
"I'm here about the contract" he mumbles in a gruff voice, refusing to make eye contact.
"Oh aye, solved our problem have ye?"
"Not exactly, you never told me it was a fucking wraith"
"But you dealt with it, aye?"
"Sorry, no, turns out I can't do wraiths.  Truth is the sight of them makes me soil my trousers.  I suggest you gather the village, have them all pack up their valuables and herd their livestock somewhere else.  Far, far, away"
"Fuck you then, you worthless ploughing piece of shite, don't expect no payment or thanks from me.  Word of your cowardice will spread."
"OK" *Geralt blushes and stares at the ground, wondering how it could have all gone so horribly wrong


----------



## moon (Dec 12, 2015)

Have you tried a telekinetic blast? It sort of stuns them so they stop moving and you can whack them to your hearts content 
Edited to add that I think I meant Axii not Aard. 
It does creepy things to hares though, this is what happened last night..


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

Hold on - did Geralt just loot the meat off a hare that was still alive and sitting there?  That is fucking freaky.

I am going back to this fucking wraith and trying Aard on it.


----------



## moon (Dec 12, 2015)

Also try Axii, it can also stun them...
The hares were all just sitting there facing in the same direction with their guts spewed out underneath them.. 
It was quite disturbing..


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2015)

The quests in this are just brilliant, all really interesting and varied


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2015)

Definitely game of the year for me


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Definitely game of the year for me



Me too. 

I've made it to Skellige now, gorgeous scenery and music.  I still have more side-quests and contracts than I know what to do with, which is always a good thing in my book, far better to have too much to choose from rather than not enough.  I haven't finished exploring Velen yet either, I was starting to stumble into areas I was too low level to cope with earlier on, so plenty there I need to go back to as well (I know not to go too much further in the main quest before I do everything else I want to do).

I just love how even the witcher contracts often have some little mystery to uncover rather than "go there and kill this", and the quests are all really well written, even the dialogue is pretty good (the first game was initially translated so poorly that the plot was pretty much unintelligible, it was mostly fixed in the enhanced edition though).  I haven't come across a quest yet that I felt was very weak or uninteresting.

Plenty of side-activities to get involved in as well, I like fist-fighting and the horse races are quite exciting (although I am a bit cack-handed and tend to end up going off course and have to reload a few times while I learn the route!)  Haven't got into Gwent at all, I hated dice-poker so much in previous games that I just said no when the option of a game first arose so missed the tutorial on it, and because I haven't really pursued it I lack good cards.  I will try it on another playthrough though.

Wonderful game, I am currently finding it difficult to tear myself away from it.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh and also at one point I was walking through a village, and as I walked past, an NPC muttered "War.  War never changes".  Also a really big Fallout fan, and I love that sort of thing


----------



## moon (Dec 14, 2015)

I've just finished the Bloody Baron quest and chose a few different options to my 1st play through. It was pretty intense.
Isn't johnny wonderful  one of my fave characters, his singing reminded me of some sort of punk lullaby 
I'm planning on clearing Velen before moving on to Novigrad as I'm sure I skimmed a few bits before.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2015)

moon said:


> I've just finished the Bloody Baron quest and chose a few different options to my 1st play through. It was pretty intense.
> Isn't johnny wonderful  one of my fave characters, his singing reminded me of some sort of punk lullaby
> I'm planning on clearing Velen before moving on to Novigrad as I'm sure I skimmed a few bits before.



The godling fellow?  Utterly charming, I loved him 



Spoiler



He died in my playthrough, killed by the crones.  His little den stands empty as a constant reminder that in The Witcher, you don't get to save everyone


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2015)

Taking a break from questing and contracts to go back to Velen and look at the billion undiscovered places marked on the map.  There seems to be no rhyme or reason to what level monsters you run into, I just killed a level 32 Basilisk which I am pretty proud of as I am at level 24, ran out of Swallow during the fight and had to keep an eye on my toxicity bar!  

Aard is now my go-to combat sign of choice, so many flying enemies that are really difficult unless you can ground them, which Aard does a very good job at.  The only thing it is really no good for is beehives, it just angers the bees    It's a real pain trying to switch signs in combat though, I might have to look for a mod that lets you hotkey them or something for my next playthrough.  My only real gripe about the game is that some of the UI elements can be a bit frustrating, that and I seem to sheathe my sword at random moments and struggle to draw it again, the number of drowners I have ended up punching to death is slightly worrying


----------



## treelover (Dec 16, 2015)

This is a superlative game, maybe gaining perfection, brialliant gameplay, characterisation, gourgeous graphics superbly optimised(though using sprites as foliage not good), sound and audio, very atmospheric, quests(Bloody Baron is moving and sublime, the Pigs one(fools gold?) hilarious) open world, great monsters, you name it, it is up there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm becoming tempted to get this.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm becoming tempted to get this.



I can't see any reason why you wouldn't love it tbh - the lore is deep, the story is engaging, tons of quests that are interesting, characters are well fleshed out, dialogue and cutscenes are good (and I don't expect you mind that there are long cutscenes and conversations) including relationships (both of a friendship and a romantic nature), choices have consequences and often there is no overall good outcome, the graphics are gorgeous (and can be altered with sweetFX and similar!) there is a massive continent and islands to explore, loads of stuff to loot and harvest and treasure hunts and mysteries to solve, alchemy and crafting, and you can sail little boats to get from A to B and compete in fist fights, horse races, and play strategic card games if you so choose.  Combat is better and more fluid than previous games in the series.

Things that are a bit of a pain are:
- Inventory management (see if you can find a mod that adds more filters or tabs to the inventory UI)
- Switching between signs in combat (again there are probably mods that help)
- Crafting is very complex (probably a bit too much so) in terms of ingredients
- Can't switch between quest objectives on the map or have more than 1 displayed at a time (there definitely is a mod for that though)
- Using your Witcher Senses does odd things to the camera (definitely a mod for that too)
- A few bugs (you've played Bethesda games so you're no stranger to that, most in this can be fixed by saving and reloading, nothing gamebreaking).

You don't have to have played previous games to 'get it' either, even though a lot of the characters recur - it may be worth looking up the main story for #1 and #2 so you have some idea of who the main characters are and what has happened previously, but the game is standalone enough for it not to matter a great deal.  This game is by far and away the best in the series, I wouldn't really recommend starting with #1 as it's really quite clunky and dated - it's a cult classic and likely to remain with a small cult following   #2 is good but not open world, and riddled with boss fights that depend on QTEs - I played through it twice but #3 is a massive step forwards.

I can't think of a good reason why you may not like it tbh.  Geralt is your character and he is by default a bit of a sarcastic dick and you're playing monster-hunting mercenary rather than a world-saving hero, which may not make it everyone's cup of tea - there is still plenty of opportunity to play him the way you want though.  If you do get it (which I recommend), make sure to install any of the free DLC that you want too, they do not come bundled with the game but can be found on Steam and downloaded free of charge (additional quests, different hairstyles for Geralt, different clothing for some key characters, different finishing moves, and 'New Game Plus' that allows you to, once you have finished the game, start a new game with your levels and crowns and gear intact and everything scaled up for more difficult encounters, that sort of thing).  One major expansion (Hearts of Stone) is already available, and another larger one is planned for Q1 of 2016.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

I am just trying to think how I would introduce the main players from previous games (besides Geralt) to someone coming in to #3 just to give some background.

Some of this MAY CONTAIN MINOR SPOILERS TO PREVIOUS GAMES
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Dandelion - Geralt's best friend, a flamboyant bard with a penchant for story-telling with embellishment.  Despite Geralt being the player character, all of the Witcher games are actually told from Dandelion's point of view - narrated by him in prologue, epilogue, scenes between acts of the game, and loading screens; journal entries and glossary entries such as character log and bestiary are from his pov.  The in-game journal is written in 3rd person and often includes such ridiculousness as "our brave hero" when describing what Geralt is up to.  Because it is Dandelion recording Geralt's deeds, rather than Geralt himself. (The journal is wondrous to behold because of this, very descriptive and tells a story rather than 'go here, do that').

Yennefer - a powerful sorceress and Geralt's long-term love interest (in the books), although she hasn't been a feature of previous games (other than being mentioned in #1 or in flashback scenes in #2) he now remembers her -  his amnesia was a major part of the plot of #2.  At the beginning of #3 he has not seen her for 2 years.

Triss Merigold - another sorceress, and friend to both Geralt and Yennefer, in #2 she helped Geralt to regain his lost memory.  She was Geralt's love interest at the start of #2, but is wary now that Geralt has regained his memory.

Zoltan Chivay - a Dwarven warrior/miner/merchant (he has seen a lot of changes in his lifetime!) who has been a good friend to Geralt throughout all the games.  He is fond of games of poker-dice and cards.

Letho - a fellow witcher but from a different school - major character in #2 but he doesn't play a major part in #3 or maybe not any at all, the reason I mention him is because a player new to #3 without a save game from #2 will be asked whether he lived or died when they are being questioned after the prologue - _say he lived, because it opens up an interesting side quest later, and depending upon how that plays out he may join you at the end game_


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah, it is a superb game. Bought it to warm up our new xbone console in the 2 week run up to Fallout 4, never played any other games in the series. Massively impressed, its lovingly made with an attention to detail that just shines through. The quests are well thought out with plenty of story. The landscapes are atmospheric and fun to explore.  Vintage Paw, if you played and liked Skyrim you have to see this I don't think you'll be disappointed. Having no knowledge of the backstory hasn't detracted from my enjoyment at all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks all. I'm more than likely going to get it over Xmas. Honestly what put me off in the past was their atrocious gender stuff, but I hear it's better this time, if you stay out of the brothels that is. No cards, for a start.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 17, 2015)

The gender/sex stuff is a bit odd, in a James Bondy way, the main fella is great at everything including pulling. But the females are well written characters so it did not spoil the story for me.


The in game card game slight spoiler:


As with all these games, eventually you have enough money to buy anything (if available). The in game card game is a take it or leave it thing, but a brief google after I ignoring it for hours suggests that buying the cards proffered at the first opportunity is a good idea as that particular card doesn't show up again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

By card thing I meant the cards you collected for shagging in the first one, but yeah, the card game in this one, Gwent, right? I hear it's amaze and there's a mod to replace all combat with it


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 17, 2015)

I know nothing of the earlier games, but collecting conquest cards sounds well dodge. There aint any of that that I've noticed.

I got thrashed at Gwent early on by not paying any attention to the rules, so ignored it and concentrated on slashin' and spellin'. After a wile, went back and learned how to play it via google so that card fact came up. Wish Id picked it up, but nevermind. I can see me wanting to do that part of the story and the related achievements now as its dragged me in.

I think that the atmosphere of a war torn land is very well done.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 17, 2015)

This sounds really good. However it seems like I've hardly started fallout, wish I had more time to play games!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Who needs a job, amirite?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Who needs a job, amirite?



Or a girlfriend or family


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks all. I'm more than likely going to get it over Xmas. Honestly what put me off in the past was their atrocious gender stuff, but I hear it's better this time, if you stay out of the brothels that is. No cards, for a start.



The sex card thing in the first game was atrocious, and rightfully caused a lot of criticism at the time - which they took on board and apologised for doing it.  It is going to tarnish their reputation forever really though, it was completely juvenile and lacked awareness.

The romance options in #2 and #3 are more Bioware in style but with less clothing, a lot of it is well written and quite touching.  Geralt has never (with the stupid exception of game #1) gone around boffing every woman he meets and making notches on his bedpost to mark his 'conquests', not in the books, and not in the latter 2 games.  He has relationships that the term 'it's complicated' would probably be a massive understatement for, but it's not just boffing, and the female characters in the games (including Yen and Triss) are wonderful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

You've convinced me. I'll wait to see if it goes on sale over Christmas. I think it was on sale in the last one, so I should think it will do. Does the DLC happen after the main story, or is it one of those do it any time jobbies?


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> You've convinced me. I'll wait to see if it goes on sale over Christmas. I think it was on sale in the last one, so I should think it will do. Does the DLC happen after the main story, or is it one of those do it any time jobbies?



The FREE DLC quests are various levels, so get those right away.  The Hearts of Stone expansion is for level 30+ (and there is quite a steep difficulty curve when tackling higher level content, it is bloody difficult at mid 20s level even on easy).  It is incorporated into the game so you can do it as you go along, or you can do it afterwards if you choose - when you pick "New Game" option there is an option to do Hearts of Stone only with a Geralt leveled to I think 30.  I consider that for people who had already finished the game before it was released though, just go through the normal game content until you are at a level to tackle it, and do it before end-game.

Blood and Wine when it is released will be set in a different map area, but there's not too much detail available about it yet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> Blood and Wine when it is released will be set in a different map area, but there's not too much detail available about it yet.



From the couple of screenshots they've released it looks like they've got a whole new town area which should be great. There was plenty of content in the first DLC (which is actually the only time I've ever bothered with paid for DLC) so I'm expecting this one to be massive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, I've put it on my wishlist so I'll see what the sales bring. Should have got it a couple of weeks ago, I think it was 50% off or something like that.


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2015)

Steam is telling me I have spent 180 hours playing this so far - that is one game without any restarts, and I haven't finished it yet (and when I do I will be playing it again for sure!)

The Skellige archipelago is really great, I have spent most of today going off swimming or taking out a little boat to go and explore some of the smaller islands that have ? indicators.  I keep stumbling across little quests and treasure hunts.  The music and sound effects on the abandoned island, Undvik, make my hair stand on end, the place really freaks me out.  I advanced the main quest a bit, and did a quest for Yen which brought a tear to my eye (or it may have been that I was chopping onions for tonight's curry, yes that was it, definitely  )  There are some hearts of stone quests that I want to tackle but last time I tried them I died in seconds.  Just hit level 29 and am crafting new gear


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

Can the game be played with any degree of consistency just using keyboard and trackpad?  I am tempted to get it for my laptop, but am put off if it requires twitch gameplay skills, because I will rarely have a mouse plugged in.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Can the game be played with any degree of consistency just using keyboard and trackpad?  I am tempted to get it for my laptop, but am put off if it requires twitch gameplay skills, because I will rarely have a mouse plugged in.



I'd suggest not. However you can connect an xbox pad wirelesly. 

More importantly do you have a seriously beefy graphics card in the laptop?


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2015)

^ As Global Stoner says, I wouldn't want to play it without a mouse attached (or a control pad of choice if that is your thing) - a lot of the game is dialogue and cut-scenes, but the other half of the game is real-time action combat, you need to be able to turn and attack and dodge and block and counterattack with a decent reaction time.

And agree with the other thing mentioned too, check it will run on your laptop.  It is very heavy on GPU and CPU use and my desktop chugs at times (more to do with the CPU in my machine though, I seriously need to upgrade it).  It's not one of those "nah, it'll probably run ok" games, check out the spec requirements.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

It's a gaming MSI Apache laptop -- i7 processor and GTX850M graphics card -- so I think it would do the job, if possibly only on a lower graphics setting.  The control is a more serious though; I mostly want stuff to play whilst commuting on the train, so having a mouse is out, although using an xbox pad is an interesting idea -- will have to see if I can get that set up.  xbox 360 controller OK, or does it have to be an xbone?


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2015)

360 controller.  You need to buy an adapter as well. Which will mean a wire into a USB port.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2015)

Unless you have a wired controller I suppose.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is:

*Recommended: *Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 770 / AMD GPU Radeon R9 290
*You Have: *GeForce GTX 850M

* 
 Required * *You Have *






 Pixel Shader version 5.0 5.0





 Vertex Shader version 5.0 5.0





 Dedicated Video RAM 2 GB 2048 MB

*Recommended: *Intel CPU Core i7 3770 3.4 GHz / AMD CPU AMD FX-8350 4 GHz
*You Have: *Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz






 RAM
*Recommended: *8 GB
*You Have: *8.0 GB






 OS
*Recommended: *64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1)
*You Have: *Microsoft Windows 10 (build 10586), 64-bit






 FREE DISK SPACE
*Recommended: *40 GB
*You Have: *734.9 GB 

So the processor is slightly below recommended, but it is still above minimum (which is an i5)


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 21, 2015)

We plugged a 360 controller into a usb on a pc, it worked fine.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

tommers said:


> 360 controller.  You need to buy an adapter as well. Which will mean a wire into a USB port.


Cool, will look into the adapter.  Could make life easier.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Cool, will look into the adapter.  Could make life easier.



If you buy the PC pack it comes with both in the one package. 

I'm sure other pads are fine but many PC games are just set up to work.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> If you buy the PC pack it comes with both in the one package.
> 
> I'm sure other pads are fine but many PC games are just set up to work.


I already have two 360 controllers though, so it's really just the adapter I need.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2015)

tommers said:


> Unless you have a wired controller I suppose.


That's what I swear by


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2015)

This is a question I never thought I'd ask , I've got the enhanced edition of witcher 2 in my steam but never played it , in retrospect is it worth playing now I've loved W3 to death ?


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> This is a question I never thought I'd ask , I've got the enhanced edition of witcher 2 in my steam but never played it , in retrospect is it worth playing now I've loved W3 to death ?



I think it's a fantastic game, but it has some downsides when compared to #3

- the world may seem a bit more claustrophobic because it is not open world, it is more chapter based - ie. do everything in this segment/map then advance the story to the next segment/map.  I'm fine with that, as I'm used to playing (and enjoy) chapter RPGs anyway.  The map segments are quite large however, just it doesn't feel as much that you can go where you want iykwim.

- the thing I disliked about it was QTEs - many boss battles are done not with your usual combat skills, but with stuff like (thinking about the first big boss battle in the game) destroy 4 tentacles by placing 4 correctly timed Yrden traps and then chopping them off whilst trapped, then there is a mini cutscene and press X (or whatever the key was) at the correct moment when indicated on screen to jump on its head and stab it to death.  There was a scene with a catapult and another one with a dragon that were kind of press this button at this time, which I found a bit ugh - just let me fight.  Fist fighting is done by quickly pressing whichever of the WASD keys is displayed on screen in sequence, rather than just fighting.

I don't say that to put you off, because I think it's still an awesome game and well worth playing, the story is fantastic and well presented and overall it is a very polished experience, but just so you aware of some of the big differences between the installments.

And tbh, if you already own the game, then yes definitely, give it a go!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2015)

thanks  , i bought it during a drunk steam sale

but i did play it until that bit and gave up lol


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

It's proving harder than I expected to figure out where to get an adapter.  All a bit bizarre, frankly.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> thanks  , i bought it during a drunk steam sale
> 
> but i did play it until that bit and gave up lol



There is actually a game setting to reduce QTEs to bare minimum, so make sure you select that.  There is also a mod (available on the Nexus) to increase the timer length for QTEs when fist-fighting if you find it unbearably 'twitch'.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> It's proving harder than I expected to figure out where to get an adapter.  All a bit bizarre, frankly.



Official Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver For Windows (Xbox 360):Amazon.co.uk:PC & Video Games

Seems expensive for what it is though


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2015)

I got one from China off ebay. But I had to look up how to install drivers etc. and that resets sometimes.  It's not tricky though once you work out what to do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

I just plugged it in.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Official Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver For Windows (Xbox 360):Amazon.co.uk:PC & Video Games
> 
> Seems expensive for what it is though


I saw that, but it seems to be a wireless connection, not a wired one.  So I would have to sit on the train with my laptop on my lap, a controller in my hands and some kind of infrared dongle connected to the laptop and perched somewhere awkwardly in between.  Hardly ideal when all I actually want is a simple lead from the controller to the pc!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I saw that, but it seems to be a wireless connection, not a wired one.  So I would have to sit on the train with my laptop on my lap, a controller in my hands and some kind of infrared dongle connected to the laptop and perched somewhere awkwardly in between.  Hardly ideal when all I actually want is a simple lead from the controller to the pc!



A wired pad then, designed for PC or at least wireless one with a small dongle.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2015)

tommers said:


> I got one from China off ebay. But I had to look up how to install drivers etc. and that resets sometimes.  It's not tricky though once you work out what to do.


It's at this point I remember the problems with PC gaming and just go back to the 3DS...


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2015)

To plug an xbox controller into a PC if you are OK with using a wired connection, I am pretty sure (at least for games that are set up to use the controller without 3rd party software) you just need a USB adaptor like one of these:

Hellfire Trading Wired Controller Breakaway Cable Lead FOR Xbox 360 | eBay

This is the exact same sort of thing my husband uses to plug an xbox controller into a PC USB socket, and I am sure if there had been any faff involved I would have heard about it and probably have had to sort it out to get it working for him - it certainly wasn't very complicated, or I'd have recollection of struggling to get the thing to work and him moaning about it.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2015)

Witcher franchise is in the steam sale today!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2015)

I just bought it! (Along with lots of other things.)

---

re xbox 360 controller:

if you have a charge-n-play controller it will not work plugged into the pc/laptop with the supplied cable because all it does is charge the unit, it sends no data through the cable. For that and a normal wireless controller you need a wireless receiver, i.e. special dongle to plug into your computer. For a normal wired controller you need absolutely nothing because it's just a usb connection, it plugs into your usb port and away you go - there is a driver/utility to download for it, it may download automatically I can't remember, and I don't know if it's even needed - to reiterate a wired xbox 360 controller is usb, just plug it in and stop worrying about connectors or converters or clicking your heels together 3 times under a full moon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> To plug an xbox controller into a PC if you are OK with using a wired connection, I am pretty sure (at least for games that are set up to use the controller without 3rd party software) you just need a USB adaptor like one of these:
> 
> Hellfire Trading Wired Controller Breakaway Cable Lead FOR Xbox 360 | eBay
> 
> This is the exact same sort of thing my husband uses to plug an xbox controller into a PC USB socket, and I am sure if there had been any faff involved I would have heard about it and probably have had to sort it out to get it working for him - it certainly wasn't very complicated, or I'd have recollection of struggling to get the thing to work and him moaning about it.



That thing came already supplied with my (official microsoft) 360 controller. It's all part of the lead.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2016)

Just ordered a copy. Bloody hell I seem to be getting into gaming again. First Fallout 4 and now this. I think it's just the simplicity of the PS4 just being under my TV that helps. I kinda miss steam with it's buy and download, although with the shocking speed of my rural broadband, it probably wouldn't be much faster then Royal Mail. 

The latest COD game that came with the PS4 along with Fallout remains unplayed


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> Just ordered a copy. Bloody hell I seem to be getting into gaming again. First Fallout 4 and now this. I think it's just the simplicity of the PS4 just being under my TV that helps. I kinda miss steam with it's buy and download, although with the shocking speed of my rural broadband, it probably wouldn't be much faster then Royal Mail.
> 
> The latest COD game that came with the PS4 along with Fallout remains unplayed



Just curious, where was your PC when you were gaming on that?  Mine is under my TV.    I am kind of curious about peoples' perceptions wrt where certain devices 'live' in the house, a lot of people seem to view a console as 'sitting room' tech and a PC as 'back room/study' tech - which is something I find quite interesting.

I don't particularly care what platform anyone chooses to use as long as everyone has fun gaming, just in the view of what is the 'norm' for placement within the house.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2016)

Epona said:


> Just curious, where was your PC when you were gaming on that?  Mine is under my TV.    I am kind of curious about peoples' perceptions wrt where certain devices 'live' in the house, a lot of people seem to view a console as 'sitting room' tech and a PC as 'back room/study' tech - which is something I find quite interesting.
> 
> I don't particularly care what platform anyone chooses to use as long as everyone has fun gaming, just in the view of what is the 'norm' for placement within the house.



I don't really know tbh what it is as my PC is next to the PC is next the TV for films. Slight faf changing the primary screen, but that's very small. When I had my flat I never got the keyboard mouse sofa combo right although a pad solves this for most things. I'd have probably used VATS a lot less if I had this. 

I'd have rather upgraded the PC at time but given how many games I've played in the last few years I couldn't justify this, but I'm kinda happy with the PS4.


----------



## Voley (Jan 24, 2016)

Just started playing this - a bit good, innit? Interesting story already, beautiful to look at, a whole world of stuff to muck about with ... will be devoting a good chunk of my evenings to this I think.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jan 25, 2016)

Voley said:


> Just started playing this - a bit good, innit? Interesting story already, beautiful to look at, a whole world of stuff to muck about with ... will be devoting a good chunk of my evenings to this I think.


I lost about 150 hours to this, worth every minute


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:
			
		

> I lost about 150 hours to this, worth every minute



Yeah I think that'll be the same for me. Just getting to grips with sword fighting atm. Heroically, I wreaked havoc on a couple of geese  until a guard told me off.  My attempts to kill the witch by the well in the first village were an abject disaster. Good fun though. Compares very favourably to Skyrim, I think, and you don't get much higher praise than that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2016)

Mine arrived this morning. I'm unwell so think I can justify lying in bed and playing it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2016)

It is really pretty isn't it.  

Going to take me a while to master the controls though!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2016)

Your right Epona. The dialogue is a lot better than Fallout.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 26, 2016)

Took me days to master the controls... had to level up me sword slashing skills just to stay in the game. The kids laugh at my inept button mashing style of play.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't got more love compared to how long the Fallout one was. I'm worried I've charged into the main quests to quickly my character is still quite a low level and not much in the way of amour upgrades. That bit where the miscarried foetus turns into a monster is pretty fucking dark


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 27, 2016)

[QUOTE="Global Stoner, post: 14341911, I'm worried I've charged into the main quests to quickly my character is still quite a low level and not much in the way of amour upgrades.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I did that and got to a point that I had to back away from, a sort of level boss that was too much to kill. The game coped with this very well, no need for a restart. I went back after a load of other quests that were more suitable to my character's skill level and picked up the quest again without problems. And a fine battle it was. The skill recommendation for the quest is the key.

The game is beautiful to look at though, you can tell it was made with attention to the fine details that give the depth of atmosphere we need today. The storylines are a bit dark in places but done in a clever way to give the gamer a plot that has proper immersive credibility. Im impressed with the writing.

I haven't been playing anything for a few weeks but am looking forward to continuing with this one.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 27, 2016)

Witcher over fallout everyday swords > guns


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 30, 2016)

finally bought witcher 3, looking forward to get stuck in. Just gotta wait for wee man to go to bed, maybe a couple of laps round the park might promise an early night.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 30, 2016)

Back on the game again, xbox. Hard to remember all the controls on this, and thinking its a bit too complicated with all the potions and stuff. Still managing to bluff through though. I suppose its complexity is its charm but it does make it hard to come back to smoothly, having never played any other witcher games I may be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Back on the game again, xbox. Hard to remember all the controls on this, and thinking its a bit too complicated with all the potions and stuff. Still managing to bluff through though. I suppose its complexity is its charm but it does make it hard to come back to smoothly, having never played any other witcher games I may be at a disadvantage.



I think you can mostly ignore the crafting stuff if it doesn't take your fancy. I only really used healing type potions most of the time iirc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm finding that werewolf fucking nails.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry if it's been mentioned, will look through thread later but it's really annoying on ps4, the bloody font size and no font options! Such a silly thing to overlook(again)


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you can mostly ignore the crafting stuff if it doesn't take your fancy. I only really used healing type potions most of the time iirc.


I have to use any advantage available, craft potion and magic or I'll be on this for months.


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> I have to use any advantage available, craft potion and magic or I'll be on this for months.



It is worth checking herbalists/alchemists for oil recipes, there are some fairly early on in the game that have a good selection, and even on easiest combat settings it can make a difference if you use an oil on your blade that matches your foe's weakness.

If you are on PC, I spotted a mod that auto-applies any relevant oil you have in your inventory when you enter combat, which saves you pissing about in your inventory scanning through the list of 20 or so oils that you probably have available and trying to cross reference the bestiary to work out which one you need to use!  Worth having a look on the Witcher 3 Nexus.

My personal bugbear is wraiths, I think I posted earlier in the thread about a particular boss level wraith for a contract that was running rings around me even when I was 10 levels above it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> It is worth checking herbalists/alchemists for oil recipes, there are some fairly early on in the game that have a good selection, and even on easiest combat settings it can make a difference if you use an oil on your blade that matches your foe's weakness.
> 
> If you are on PC, I spotted a mod that auto-applies any relevant oil you have in your inventory when you enter combat, which saves you pissing about in your inventory scanning through the list of 20 or so oils that you probably have available and trying to cross reference the bestiary to work out which one you need to use!  Worth having a look on the Witcher 3 Nexus.
> 
> My personal bugbear is wraiths, I think I posted earlier in the thread about a particular boss level wraith for a contract that was running rings around me even when I was 10 levels above it.



It is a hard game , plenty of things to do to boost stats. Loads to think about in approaching a fight with a specific baddie. My problem, well it's not a problem, it's just lazy, is that I can't be bothered to look up all that stuff and cross reference with the inventory, I just don't have the concentration to put into it cos I want some gaming to relax with. It's not spoiling it so far though (L19) and it's really epic and fun to play, easily as much fun as Skyrim was 5 years ago.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2016)

Really into this now. Still haven't really got into alchemy (which, considering I'm a Witcher seems a bit wrong) as I've just gone for the 'stick all your points into combat' approach. Dunno if this will leave me unstuck at some point but seems to be working so far. Have done The Ladies In The Wood storyline (including the bit with the Baron that I won't say too much about for anyone that hasn't done it) and that was great. Very macabre. I had trouble with wraiths too Epona. Jenny O' The Woods took me ages but was very satisfying when I finally did it. Just got to Novigrad now and get the feeling that things are about to open up a lot more. This is a really great game - up there with Skyrim for me.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> Oh and also at one point I was walking through a village, and as I walked past, an NPC muttered "War.  War never changes".  Also a really big Fallout fan, and I love that sort of thing


Couple of soldiers were muttering the 'bring out the gimp' bit from Pulp Fiction in my game the other day. Nerd heaven.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 11, 2016)

Has anyone played the DLC?  Loved this game, loved they named the cat Nibbles. 

Its 10 hours, but there is a promise of 20 more in the future for 20 quid.  

Given this game took me 100's of hours, its not the best value.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2016)

Sunray said:


> Has anyone played the DLC?  Loved this game, loved they named the cat Nibbles.
> 
> .



Yeah it's excellent. One really well crafted main quest of a similar scale to the Bloody Baron one and a few smaller ones. All of a very high standard. I'd say it added on more than ten hours with some wandering looking for new bits and pieces.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Dandred (Aug 12, 2016)

Not had a new rig for nearly seven years so I am catching up on some past games, all ultra settings! Not even started messing around with mods yet!


----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2016)

My 1070's just arrived and I can't wait to try it out on Blood & Wine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2016)

Picked up the control pad again. Problem with such a vast game is remembering all that has happened after a bit of a break. Still legging it round Skellage is pretty cool. I do wonder if I'm ever going to find time to complete it though. Only at L18. I would be nice if you could progress faster doing side quests/killing random stuff.

Voley I'm also sticking my points into combat. Did you end up coming unstuck because of it?


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Voley I'm also sticking my points into combat. Did you end up coming unstuck because of it?


No it seemed to be OK although I did find beating wraiths etc difficult. I never finished it though - I'll be going back to it soon as I'm near the end of FarCry Primal now. I think I might have some problems remembering what I was up to as well. I've not played it for months.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2016)

As I have just built a new rig yesterday (well mostly new, I took the GTX970 out of my old build) I am keen to play *all of the things* again -and Witcher 3 is a really good game.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2016)

I bet that looks very pretty. Even on PS4 it's a gorgeous game. I was walking across Skellage the other morning and stopped my gf who was walking past, who isn't interested in games, to have a look.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2016)

Epona said:


> As I have just built a new rig yesterday (well mostly new, I took the GTX970 out of my old build) I am keen to play *all of the things* again -and Witcher 3 is a really good game.




try running it at either 1440p DSR , it will look amazing or even try and crank it up to 4K


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> try running it at either 1440p DSR , it will look amazing or even try and crank it up to 4K



Honestly, I'm just happy that I have a CPU that can run things smoother now.  My old CPU was good when I got it, but that was what? 7 or more years ago?  Way past time for an upgrade.

I still haven't tried Witcher 3 on my new build yet, still in wonderment about the fact that most of the performance issues in ESO that I had previously blamed Zenimax servers for, DO actually seem to be hardware related :s

How was the last Witcher DLC?  I've not got it yet, but do want to -just that other things (such as rebuilding my pc, having the central heating fixed, vet bills etc) have taken precedence.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2016)

Epona said:


> How was the last Witcher DLC?  I've not got it yet, but do want to -just that other things (such as rebuilding my pc, having the central heating fixed, vet bills etc) have taken precedence.



I thought it was brilliant - (lots) more of the same really, which is a great thing when they have such high standards.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 24, 2016)

I also have had a hiatus from this game, good to get back into it again.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 16, 2017)

been playing this fairly constantly, and I still love it (I'm just finishing off bits in  Skelliga.  Easily the best WRPG I've played.

I love the accents and voice acting (first time I've heard a Brummie accent in a game for example), graphics are excellent, but it's the writing that really impresses. From little things like that Elf chiding you for being a do gooder to make you feel better when you rescue her from racists, to things like the exploration of the island destroyed by that giant, to the bloody baron quest line.  It really shows Bethesda up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2017)

On the isle of mists finally. Google tells me I'm 70% through. So many question marks on the map still. I'm going to have to accept I'm never going to see a lot of this game.

Must say I'm ready to play something else now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2017)

Have you done the dlc yet ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Have you done the dlc yet ?



No 

Honestly I don't get much time to play games and I keep picking vast ones.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2017)

I've not done it either but heard good things , but same as you I got a little bit tired of that world


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 28, 2017)

I too have had to take long breaks from this, but a return is due. never did finish it, although do feel like I got my moneys worth.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2017)

Can't wait til they do the cyberpunk one next


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 28, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Can't wait til they do the cyberpunk one next


For real?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah apparently


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2017)

Never did the Fallout expansions, although I meant to. Maybe if I'd have had more time to invest over a shorter period, I'd have done more, but oh well! I do know with games like this if I walk away they won't get finished, so final push. I have more time over winter anyway (less work, crap weather).

Would definitely be up for cyber punk type version of the game!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 29, 2017)

I've been playing this. The setting is by no means my cup of tea - I'm averse to fantasy or sci-fi nonsense - but I quite like it. I gave up the first time around as it was a bit of a tedious slog, but a trio of things have made it easier: reducing the difficulty to normal, learning to pick my battles and how the combat difficulty doesn't scale so well past a certain point.

The remarkable thing is how much quality quantity there is - normally games fill themselves out with Ubi-like collect-em-ups and generic missions that could have been autogenerated, and sometimes are, but in TW3, everything feels crafted to at least a fair degree, even if it's sometimes just a thin veneer of story on top of something a bit repetitive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 29, 2017)

mauvais said:


> The remarkable thing is how much quality quantity there is - normally games fill themselves out with Ubi-like collect-em-ups and generic missions that could have been autogenerated, and sometimes are, but in TW3, everything feels crafted to at least a fair degree, even if it's sometimes just a thin veneer of story on top of something a bit repetitive.



Yeah that's exactly it. It has it's faults but for me this really makes it - it makes stuff like the last Fallout feel behind the times to me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2017)

One thing that occured to me last night as I was playing is that one thing I find lacking is the upgrade path for your character. Yes there are millions of branches, but as they are so slow, I kind of lose intrest in them. Also as the leveling up is so mission based, there is little to be gained to get of your horse and kill a load of monsters. Similar with weapons. I certainly don't get excited finding a slightly different sword. 

Maybe if I was playing on a much harder difficulty, I'd appreciate any extra edge I could get, but do think it could have been a better part of the game.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2017)

The upgrade path I also thought was too cluttered and over-complicated, as the game is huge I'll never have the time to discover if a different set of skills would make a noticeably different character. Found myself only bothering with upgrading if I got beat in a scrap as it was frankly a confusing bore of a process. However it does play into the traditional managing resources thing gamers love.


----------



## Chz (Oct 6, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> The upgrade path I also thought was too cluttered and over-complicated, as the game is huge I'll never have the time to discover if a different set of skills would make a noticeably different character. Found myself only bothering with upgrading if I got beat in a scrap as it was frankly a confusing bore of a process. However it does play into the traditional managing resources thing gamers love.


I just dumped the lot into Fast Attack and Quen. Plus Cat school and Sun & Stars. After that, I ran out of decent ideas.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2019)

Anyone watching the new Netflix series? I spent a long time on this one (but not as many as some of you I'm sure).

First one seemed.. OK. Definitely recognised bits from the game, but tbh I started to forget what was happening later in the game (my time for play isn't huge) so not noticed any gaping holes yet. Know they were also books, but tbh didn't rate them. The main due they have playing him certainly does look like Geralt!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 26, 2019)

It’s superman who plays him, he does look like him but is far too muscular compared to the games


----------

